# Gamegetter II 2018



## Afalex1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am shooting Easton Gamegetter II 2018 right now. I have lost a few, bent a couple, etc. and need to find replacements. I can't find them anywhere. Does anyone know an arrow, carbon or aluminum, with a similar spine as these cut at 27.25" from nock inside to insert tip? 

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

You can get Easton Camo Hunters in 2018's your local Shop should be able to get them alot of Recurve shooters use them along with 2016's just might have to ask for them.


----------



## Afalex1 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. My local shop won't be able to get them in for a while. I found them through Cabela's though. They are at a fair price already fletched.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=easton+2018&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Skitterz (Sep 8, 2005)

Glad ya found them :darkbeer:


----------

